# Put padding under cutting board



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

I use a glass cutting board and I'm not going to change, but this tip may help preserve knife sharpness with any cutting board. I put cushiony non-slip rubber pads under my glass cutting boards because the little rubber feet that come pre-attached always fall off. It occurred to me after years of doing this that my boards now have some give to them. Now I'm thinking of double layering the pads. I have to figure out how padded I can make it before it makes cutting too difficult.

And I'm curious, does anyone here use glass cutting boards? I don't want to keep one wooden board for meat and one for non-meat.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 25, 2014)

Your knives might appreciate it more if you put the rubber pads on top of the board, rather than on the bottom.

Okay, more seriously: I don't think a cushioning pad underneath would do much, if anything, to ameliorate the damage done to the edges of your knives as a result of the direct contact with glass, if that's what you have in mind. And I may be wrong, but don't think most people switch cutting boards (rather than wiping them off) depending on whether they're cutting meat or "non-meat."


----------



## James (Oct 25, 2014)

Glass is terrible for knife edges as glass is much harder than steel and will dull your knives incredibly fast. With a glass cutting board, there's no point in having good knives or even sharpening so-so knives. Consider getting wood, plastic, bamboo or epicurean boards. Personally, I have a end grain board for my veggies and fruit and a smaller epicurean board for my meat and I don't find it to be a hassle.


----------



## brianh (Oct 25, 2014)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aNUr__-VZeQ[/video]


----------



## daveb (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if the OP is trolling the site or if he is just terribly misguided about all things sharp. (Good quality $12 knives, sharpening with a rock chucked into a drill and now glass cutting boards....)

In the event Bohan wants to learn anything, suggest that it's more effective to be in receive than to be keeping the transmit button locked down.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

Would you like me to make a video to show how hard I can press and slide my knives against my finger without being cut and how relatively easily I can cut food on my glass cutting board? I think I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not a glass cutting board user.

Unless you are keeping a kosher kitchen, there really isn't a reason to have more than one board - just clean it between uses. However, you can always use a flexible cutting mat for each use. In your case, it will also serve to protect your edges.


----------



## brianh (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think not being able to cut yourself with your knife edge is a trait most here will be envious of. No disrespect intended, just a bit flummoxing. Good knife skills will limit how often you cut yourself. 

I use an Epicurean board for meat a lot. Cheap, easy on knives, cleans easily, and I can put it away in a cabinet when not in use.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

I've tried poly, acrylic, wood and glass. Wood and glass are the two safest last I heard but I have to look into Epicurean. I'd expect there to be a questionable chemical used in them. Even BPA-free can't be trusted.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

I also read an article about rubber cutting boards a couple of years ago, but they probably have the same problem of trapping food and not drying out well enough to kill dangerous organisms.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 25, 2014)

Try mats on top of the glass. They're cheap, almost disposable and dishwasher safe. I rescue knives every month with micro chipped edges from people who insist on cutting on glass or granite countertops.


----------



## Ruso (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice troll attempt. And I thought they were extinct.
Cheers,


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 25, 2014)

Bohan said:


> Would you like me to make a video to show how hard I can press and slide my knives against my finger without being cut and how relatively easily I can cut food on my glass cutting board? I think I know what I'm doing.



:lmao:


----------



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

Mute-on said:


> :lmao:



Could you be more specific? You're all in the minority by buying such high priced knives. I think most of you know how well you could get buy with knives a fraction of what you pay and you simply put importance on different things, but I think some of you need an instructional video.


----------



## James (Oct 25, 2014)

It would serve you well to entertain and respect the opinions here. Sure, we could all get by with hampton forge knives if we all wanted to hate ourselves, but frankly, why would we when there are VASTLY superior options. Knives are meant to cut; obviously yours can't even cut your finger so something is wrong there. If you think your skills and knives are up to par, by all means, show us, but as a fair warning, here's an example of what we're used to seeing posted. Your move.
[video=youtube;Xb5tdQq_0LY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb5tdQq_0LY&list=UUY7LzKnt-Q59iQz01e10rnw[/video]


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 25, 2014)

Bohan said:


> I've tried poly, acrylic, wood and glass. Wood and glass are the two safest last I heard but I have to look into Epicurean. I'd expect there to be a _*questionable chemical*_ used in them. *Even BPA-free can't be trusted*.



Crank alert.

You should see how hard I can press my finger against my spoons and not get cut. It's quite something.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bohan said:


> Would you like me to make a video to show how hard I can press and slide my knives against my finger without being cut and how relatively easily I can cut food on my glass cutting board? I think I know what I'm doing.



Has to be a troll guys...


----------



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

James said:


> here's an example of what we're used to seeing posted. Your move.



Well, I'm not buying an artichoke, but maybe I'll do a video with a pineapple and onion. My $30-for-four steak knives are coming on Monday so maybe I should wait for them. I shave parts of broccoli stems with my really dull knives with one stroke but not with speed.



Timthebeaver said:


> Crank alert.



BPA-Free Plastic Containers May Be Just as Hazardous
Animal studies find that a replacement compound for the estrogen-mimicking chemical bisphenol A may also be harmful to human health


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 25, 2014)

Bohan said:


> Well, I'm not buying an artichoke, but maybe I'll do a video with a pineapple and onion. My $30-for-four steak knives are coming on Monday so maybe I should wait for them. I shave parts of broccoli stems with my really dull knives with one stroke but not with speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's obvious that you're aware of the tastes on this forum, regarding culinary tools. Your blatant disregard for said interests belies your need to troll as hard as you can. Better have tried. All have failed. I suggest you spend some time over on 4CHAN, you'll fit right in over there.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> It's obvious that you're aware of the tastes on this forum, regarding culinary tools. Your blatant disregard for said interests...



You're being vague. Someone insulted me for my claim about BPA free products so I provided a link. I'm not saying everyone here should give up plastic cutting boards because of it. And I'm not saying cheap knives further dulled over the years by glass are as good as yours. I just said putting padding under _any_ cutting board probably helps and people chose to focus on my preference for glass.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 25, 2014)

daveb said:


> I'm not sure if the OP is trolling the site or if he is just terribly misguided about all things sharp. (Good quality $12 knives, sharpening with a rock chucked into a drill and now glass cutting boards....)
> 
> In the event Bohan wants to learn anything, suggest that it's more effective to be in receive than to be keeping the transmit button locked down.



I want to hear more about this rock chucked into a drill. :dance:


----------



## Bohan (Oct 25, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> I want to hear more about this rock chucked into a drill.



That wasn't a direct quote. I have an old knife sharpener attachment for drills that I've since repurposed. I don't think I'll put it back together because you need a drill press for it but maybe I'll clamp down my knife and use half of the sharpener as a grinding stone. I have protective equiptment.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 25, 2014)

Crap. I totally forgot the first rule when dealing with trolls:
DON'T FEED THEM


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey, I have something that looks like that in the shed. Used to be used for lawn mower blades and stuff. Maybe I'll give it a shot on my Damascus DT and Radar! Who knew?


Bohan said:


> That wasn't a direct quote. I have an old knife sharpener attachment for drills that I've since repurposed. I don't think I'll put it back together because you need a drill press for it but maybe I'll clamp down my knife and use half of the sharpener as a grinding stone. I have protective equiptment.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, mine is a _knife_ sharpening stone... Probably easier to get the right angle with it than using my handheld diamond sharpener. But thanks for the sarcasm.

I want to take this opportunity to replug a video from another thread. I won't pretend that the majority agreed with it (though it got overwhelming likes on Youtube), but the negative replies reminded me of the replies to this thread so I properly dismissed them.

[video=youtube_share;e50gujs4l-I]http://youtu.be/e50gujs4l-I[/video]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 26, 2014)

Dude. Wow. Is this a joke?


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

Would some moderator please delete all of the troublemaking posts above?


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> Would you like me to make a video to show how hard I can press and slide my knives against my finger without being cut and how relatively easily I can cut food on my glass cutting board? I think I know what I'm doing.



Then why do you need anything else in the house other than butter knives.


----------



## XooMG (Oct 26, 2014)

I've got some cheap knives that are very thin and cut reasonably well even when quite dull. They work fine for a lot of things.

Though I'm tempted to regard the OP as somewhat trollish, some of the points are not totally invalid. If it is a troll, then the hostility here is a testament to its effectiveness, contrary to what brainsausage claims about "all have failed". This is a sensitive group and feathers are easy to ruffle. I have held back many posts knowing that I would have an angry mob after me.


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> Would some moderator please delete all of the troublemaking posts above?



Not sure which posts you are referring to.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

bahamaroot said:


> Then why do you need anything else in the house other than butter knives.



They're not _that_ dull. Here, I made a little video. I'm not cutting anything difficult but it's all I have for now. I can't embed it, but here's a link. I have to find a better video upload site.

https://knifeforumvideo.shutterfly.com/pictures/10


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 26, 2014)

Come on, we're just having a little fun.


----------



## gregg (Oct 26, 2014)

I actually found that the video was one of a rare breed; actual information! I'm as obsessed as much as the next guy with playing around with the edges on my white#1 and blue#1, etc. edges, but when I do recommends to my (mostly chefs) customers as to what to buy on starvation wages, it's almost always Victorinox, except for that rare chef who doesn't mind the discipline associated with carbon steel! (I wouldn't try talking one of my butcher customers out of his Vitorinoxes; they're too sharp and too long!).


----------



## ecchef (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> Would some moderator please delete all of the troublemaking posts above?



Nope.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 26, 2014)

We're going to have to come up with a name for this thread and it comical author cause it's definitely ones of the funniest I've read in a long time. 

Had me laughing our loud so hard my 8YO wanted to know what the joke was.


----------



## masibu (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> They're not _that_ dull. Here, I made a little video. I'm not cutting anything difficult but it's all I have for now. I can't embed it, but here's a link. I have to find a better video upload site.
> 
> https://knifeforumvideo.shutterfly.com/pictures/10



Being a chef, I can see clearly that with the way you use your knife, you would likely cut yourself on a number of knives I would deem sharp. I also know that if I were to cut as you do in a commercial kitchen it would be slower and less consistent than how I go about doing things. 

If you're happy using less than sharp knives on a glass board for whatever reason then that's great for you. Personally, I'm the type of guy that likes to have tools that work well so I don't have to replace them constantly. I also enjoy the maintenance side of things and constantly keep my knives tuned up ready to go for work. 

I saw a comment earlier regarding hygiene and food particles etc getting stuck in boards not made from glass. There is research out there where wooden boards are not only self healing but they also resist the development of bacteria (not going to look it up now). The kitchen is my domain- I can't work in a dirty environment with a dirty chopping board. I work cleanly though and know everything that has been prepped on my board so that all food product I put up is uncontaminated by anything else. I scrub my wooden board at home with vinegar, oil it and give it some sunlight- natures own anti-bacterial. At work, we have crap plastic boards which get sanitised in the dishwasher. I like keeping them in the coolroom as opposed to in the kitchen as to me mould and crap grows in the heat faster than in the cool so in the off chance they havent been cleaned properly there's a chance to clean them before there's mould all over the place.


----------



## brianh (Oct 26, 2014)

It's fine if you're happy with your knives, glass, etc. But this is a forum for those who enjoy higher end knives, maintaining them, etc. It's like going to a Lamborghini forum and expecting accolades for your El Camino. Just not the right venue for what you're hoping.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 26, 2014)

I wouldn't even chop anything with my El Camino on a glass board.


----------



## brianh (Oct 26, 2014)

Now I've gone and insulted el Camino owners.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 26, 2014)

My wife's favorite knife, $3.99. A couple of my favorites...not $3.99View attachment 25198
View attachment 25199


----------



## mhlee (Oct 26, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Nope.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 26, 2014)

By using a glass cutting board, you're changing your collision more towards an inelastic collision and away from an elastic collision. What that means is energy that would be absorbed by deformation of a softer surface is now partially absorbed by your knife and has the potential to damage your edge.

An analogy for you:

You're driving your car at 30 miles an hour, slowly apply the brakes, and come to a comfortable stop. (that's a soft cutting board.)

You're driving your car at 30 miles an hour and slam on the brakes--and slam into your seatbelt. (That's a hard glass cutting board.)

In both instances the kinetic energy of the car is the same: 1/2*(mass)(velocity squared). The dissipation of the energy is completely different.

Now you've put a pad under a glass cutting board. What you've effectively done is add an airbag. You're still slamming on the brakes, but instead of slamming into the seatbelt or windshield, you're hitting the airbag (the pad). Yes, it's easier on things that slamming on the brakes with no airbag, but not something you'd want to do on a regular basis.

You've got to do what makes you happy with your knives, but don't be surprised when people disagree with your approach.


----------



## Bef (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> They're not _that_ dull. Here, I made a little video. I'm not cutting anything difficult but it's all I have for now. I can't embed it, but here's a link. I have to find a better video upload site.
> 
> https://knifeforumvideo.shutterfly.com/pictures/10



Nice video. Maybe you could share some more?


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

Lucretia said:


> By using a glass cutting board...



I know. I sacrifice sharpness for ease of cleaning and a little less risk of contamination. It's harder to cut but as you can see in the video it's not that hard. I'm fine with that. I wouldn't start a thread to tell people to do it my way, but I mentioned my way in passing and I won't back down from defending it if someone wants to make it an issue.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

Bef said:


> Nice video. Maybe you could share some more?



What's wrong with the video?


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

By the way, the knife you see in the video I haven't sharpened since I got a diamond sharpener several months to a year ago, and I haven't honed it even longer. There's no reason for your knives to be dull just because you use glass. I just didn't feel like resharpening the knife. That particular knife isn't made to be resharpened anyway, even though it helps. My next ones will have normal, resharpenable serrations.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> By the way, the knife you see in the video I haven't sharpened since I got a diamond sharpener several months to a year ago, and I haven't honed it even longer. There's no reason for your knives to be dull just because you use glass. I just didn't feel like resharpening the knife. That particular knife isn't made to be resharpened anyway, even though it helps. My next ones will have normal, resharpenable serrations.



LOLZZZZ
Dude! 
You are funny!


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> LOLZZZZ
> Dude!
> You are funny!



Seriously, explain it to me.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> LOLZZZZ
> Dude!
> You are funny!



BTW, are you paid actual money to be a moderator?


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 26, 2014)

Glass board guy: talk about something else, anything else
Everyone else: stop

You guys are making me sad


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> I use a glass cutting board and I'm not going to change, but this tip may help preserve knife sharpness with any cutting board. I put cushiony non-slip rubber pads under my glass cutting boards because the little rubber feet that come pre-attached always fall off. It occurred to me after years of doing this that my boards now have some give to them. Now I'm thinking of double layering the pads. I have to figure out how padded I can make it before it makes cutting too difficult.
> 
> And I'm curious, does anyone here use glass cutting boards? I don't want to keep one wooden board for meat and one for non-meat.



Good for you these paddings works well:doublethumbsup:

I´m not going to argue over your choice of cuttingboard or knives, food abuse can be done in many ways i suppose


----------



## Talim (Oct 26, 2014)

Umm yeah that knife is not sharp at all. You're sawing through it not cutting it. Plus using that glass cutting board must be like going to the dentist every time. I don't know what you're trying to achieve by coming to a knife specific forum who for the most part educates and practices the exact opposite of what you're doing.


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2014)

A personalized, tasteful and distinctive avatar might help some of the naysayers here skip over your posts and help you find common ground with those that share your view.

Suggest this one may do the trick.


----------



## masibu (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah I think this thread is ready to be locked up now..


----------

